# [CONF] Configurare Bind

## guerro

Ho emergiato Bind per trasformare il mo serverino in server DNS e vorrei sapere come configurare is suddetto per perettere quanto segue:

- Tutti i PC (PC_1 e Server) accedono a internet attraverso il router

- Assegnare come host "router" l'indirizzo del rooter (192.168.100.2)

Sul router è implementato un firewall e il suo server DHCP è disabilitato in quanto dovrebbe farlo il server (192.168.100.1)

Lo scenario è questo:

```

                              internet

                                  |

Access Point ----------Router-------------Server

(192.168.100.5)    (192.168.100.2)      (192.168.100.1)

    |

    |

PC_1

(per ora 192.168.100.13 con impostato il DNS su 192.168.100.1, ma per il futuro sarà assegnazione tramite DHCP)

```

Ho provato a dare una occhiata al file "named.conf" (indicando anche i server DNS di inoltro), ma quando devo collegarmi da PC_1, non riesco ad uscire (o per lo meno non riesce a risolvere i nomi)

[/code]

----------

## federico

Ma bind cosa centra coi tuoi problemi di routing?

Ho on line una mia configurazione di bind che tratta ipv4 singolo, una classe di ipv4 e una classe di ipv6 con reverse qui :

http://blackman.sideralis.net/named

se ti dovesseservire, ma credo proprio che bind non sia quello che tu stai cercando.

----------

## solka

Segui questo HOWTO, è ben fatto e si riesce a configurare facilmente un server DNS...

----------

## guerro

Grazie ora ci darò un'occhiata.

Curiosità:

dopo l'emerge di bind, il server DNS viene avviato automaticmente al riavvio del sistema o bisogna lanciare qualche comando per fare ciò?

----------

## !equilibrium

a mio avviso un server DNS per 2 pc non mi sembra necessario,

ma nemmeno per la tipologia di rete e di uso che ne fai,

non ne vedo proprio l'utilità...

ti serve per cosa? per la risoluzione dei nomi e basta?

se si, puoi farne tranquillamente a meno ed usare il dns

primario e secondario forniti dall' ISP Provider

della tua connessione internet... (IMHO)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Grazie ora ci darò un'occhiata.
> 
> Curiosità:
> 
> dopo l'emerge di bind, il server DNS viene avviato automaticmente al riavvio del sistema o bisogna lanciare qualche comando per fare ciò?

 

non si avvia in automatico ma devi dare il seguente comando:

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add named default

 

----------

## solka

DarkAngel76: Io ho impostato un server DNS per la mia rete casalinga, dopotutto ci sono 3 computer e potevo fare la stessa cosa modificando /etc/hosts, ma l'ho voluto fare lo stesso per imparare qualcosa di più...magari anche guerro vuole fare lo stesso, no?  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *solka wrote:*   

> DarkAngel76: Io ho impostato un server DNS per la mia rete casalinga, dopotutto ci sono 3 computer e potevo fare la stessa cosa modificando /etc/hosts, ma l'ho voluto fare lo stesso per imparare qualcosa di più...magari anche guerro vuole fare lo stesso, no? 

 

si ok, ma se lo usi come DNS per la risoluzione dei nomi per navigare  e basta, non devi nemmeno configurarlo, cioè il DNS casalingo non trovando nessuna corrispondenza nella sua cache rimanda tutte le richieste di DNS fuori dalla rete casalinga ovviamente...

quindi tutto quello che ci sarebbe da imparare è emergiare bind e basta... ovviamente questa è la mia opinione e prendetela come tale, non è mia intenzione muovere critiche...

viceversa se invece guerro volesse usare il suo server come

piattaforma di sviluppo web o simili, allora avrebbe molto + senso la sua richiesta, perchè potrebbe sfruttare il server DNS + Apache per creare un webserver e vedersi in loco i suoi lavori; in tal caso deve solo ricordarsi di impostare nel DHCP come DNS primario l'IP del suo server DNS. In questo modo quando da un client richiama un nome a dominio settato sul server, lo potrà vedere tranquillamente senza che la richiesta di risoluzione del nome venga esportata fuori dalla sua rete locale  :Wink: 

----------

## guerro

il problema è proprio di bind infatti se al browser digito direttamente l'indirizzo ip funge una meraviglia, quando invece deve risolvere il nome non funge.

dato che ho serie difficoltà vi posto il mio file named.conf

```

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        // uncomment the following lines to turn on DNS forwarding,

        // and change the forwarding ip address(es) :

        forward first;

        forwarders {

                130.244.127.161;

                130.244.127.169;

        };

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on { 127.0.0.1 };

        // to allow only specific hosts to use the DNS server:

        //allow-query {

        //      127.0.0.1;

        //};

        // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

        query-source address * port 53;

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

```

Dovè che sbaglio?!?

inoltre se dovessi dichiarare una risorsa, ad esempio il router che ha indirizzo 192.168.0.2 come lo dovrei dichiarare e dove? in modo che digitando "router" nella barra degli indirizzi, vada al suo indirizzo IP?

----------

## !equilibrium

se vuoi che il server DNS risolva i nomi della tua rete, come prima cosa

devi mettere nel DHCP come DNS primario l'IP del server...

fatto questo?

seconda cosa, vedo che il tuo file di configurazione di bind è vuoto,

o meglio, ci sono le impostazioni standard, non c'è la voce per il

dominio "router", leggiti per bene l' HOWTO consiglato nei post precedenti   :Wink: 

----------

## guerro

Ho guardato e provato, ma senza successo. Poi mi è venuto un dubbio:

i client montano windows, è possibile che Bind sia incompatibile come server DNS per i client Microsoft?

Se fosse così dici che è meglio unmergiare Bind e mettere su prima Samba? (ho sentito, ma non sono sicuro, che Samba mi permette dovrebbe gestire anche DNS e DHCP per reti Microsoft)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Ho guardato e provato, ma senza successo. Poi mi è venuto un dubbio:
> 
> i client montano windows, è possibile che Bind sia incompatibile come server DNS per i client Microsoft?
> 
> Se fosse così dici che è meglio unmergiare Bind e mettere su prima Samba? (ho sentito, ma non sono sicuro, che Samba mi permette dovrebbe gestire anche DNS e DHCP per reti Microsoft)

 

Bind è un servizio, risponde a qualunque richiesta, sia che provenga da Microsoft, che da UNIX, che da BSD o qualsiasi altro sistema operativo; io ho il mio server DNS in ufficio e ho una rete mista Linux/Unix/BSD/QNX/SUN/Microsoft e funziona perfettamente.

che io sappia Samba non fa assolutamente da DNS/DHCP... 

samba è un protocollo di FileSharing per condividere le risorse in una LAN,

non credo proprio faccia al tuo caso...

----------

## guerro

Ok, grazie per la dritta, allora continuerò a provare.

Come prima cosa vorrei che tutte le richieste che il server Bind non riesce a soddisfare fossero inoltrate a questi DNS, tu sai per caso come fare (partendo ovviamente dal file che ti ho pubblicato sui precedenti post)?

Poi vedrò di dichiarare le varie zone della mia rete, per lo meno così intanto i client possono uscire su internet.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Ok, grazie per la dritta, allora continuerò a provare.
> 
> Come prima cosa vorrei che tutte le richieste che il server Bind non riesce a soddisfare fossero inoltrate a questi DNS, tu sai per caso come fare (partendo ovviamente dal file che ti ho pubblicato sui precedenti post)?
> 
> Poi vedrò di dichiarare le varie zone della mia rete, per lo meno così intanto i client possono uscire su internet.

 

1° - sui tuoi client hai specificato come DNS primario l'IP del tuo server DNS? (altrimenti è inutile che tenti di settare/configurare il server DNS se poi i tuoi client non lo sfruttano  :Wink: )

2° abilita i forwards:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> forwarders {
> 
>                 130.244.127.161;
> ...

 

mettendo al posto di 130.244.127.161 e 130.244.127.169 i DNS primari e secondari della tua connessione Internet, in questo modo quando qualcosa non viene risolto dal tuo server DNS lui stesso si incarica di rigirare la richiesta inevasa agli altri DNS server...

prova e dacci un riscontro...

p.s.: controlla anche i log in /var/log/ per vedere se c'è qualche problema, cosi possiamo aiutarti meglio

----------

## guerro

Come faccio a stoppare e riavviare "named"? ho provato a dare "named stop",ma non lo riconosce...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Come faccio a stoppare e riavviare "named"? ho provato a dare "named stop",ma non lo riconosce...

 

/etc/init.d/named stop

----------

## guerro

Perfetto!!!

ora riesco ad uscire, quindi non mi resta che definire la zona della mia rete interna e poi sono a posto!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ora ci provo e se ho problemi vi faccio sapere.

Intanto un grazie 1000 per la pazienza e i consigli.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Perfetto!!!
> 
> ora riesco ad uscire, quindi non mi resta che definire la zona della mia rete interna e poi sono a posto!!  
> 
> Ora ci provo e se ho problemi vi faccio sapere.
> ...

 

si altro non ti resta che settare la zona per ogni nome a dominio che vuoi impostare sul server DNS, non è difficile, se segui l'HOWTO fai in un attimo, comunque devi solo aggiungere queste poche righe al tuo /etc/bind/named.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zone "nometuopc" IN {
> 
>         type master;
> ...

 

(le scritte in grassetto non sono un caso, sono le voci che devi modificare ed adattare in base alle tue esigenze...)

e per ogni zona aggiunta devi creare il relativo file /etc/bind/pri/NOMETUOPC.zone specificato, contenente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $TTL 1W
> 
> @       IN      SOA     ns.NOMETUOPC. root.NOMETUOPC.  (
> ...

 

----------

## guerro

Dove sbaglio?

la zona è definita così in "named.conf"

```

zone "guerro.locale" {

        type master;

        file "pri/guerro.zone";

        allow-update { key mykey; };

        notify no;

};

```

e nel file guerro.zone è descritta così:

```

$TTL 1W

@ IN SOA ns.guerro.locale. root.guerro.locale. (

                                2002081601 ; Serial

                                28800 ; Refresh

                                14400 ; Retry

                                604800 ; Expire - 1 week

                                86400 ) ; Minimum

IN NS ns

homeserver.             IN A    192.168.0.1

router.                    A    192.168.0.2

acpoint_1.                 A    192.168.0.5

```

----------

## federico

"IN A" ci va sempre ad esempio...

questo un esempio :

http://blackman.sideralis.net/named/verymad.conf

Fede

----------

## guerro

li ho messi anche agli altri ma niente di fatto.

Io per verificarlo digito nella barra degli indirizzi sia

```
http://router
```

```
http://router.guerro.locale
```

è corretto?

----------

## federico

bho...

Devi essere SICURO che apache funzioni...

Prova col comando host, e' meglio

Non devi  aumentare la complessita' del tuo debug...

----------

## guerro

i 2 indirizzi li lancio dalla barra di IE del client che ha impostato come DNS l'indirizzo del server DNS linux

inoltre non ho ancora installato apache sul server, ma credo che non dipenda da questo

----------

## federico

Dipende proprio da questo, come puoi connetterti alla porta 80 se tale porta non esiste?

Usa il comando host per far eil tuo debug.

----------

## guerro

E come mai se digito direttamente l'indirizzo IP mi apre la pagina di configurazione del router ad esempio?

Bind non dovrebbe abbinare un indirizzo ad un nome indipendentemente dalla porta?!?

----------

## federico

Si ma nn puoi connetterti a una porta se questa non e' aperta.

----------

## guerro

come mai quando lancio il comando "host" mi diche che non è riconosciuto?

----------

## federico

Probabilmente non ce l'hai installato:

*  net-dns/bind-tools

      Latest version available: 9.2.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 9.2.3-r1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/bind9-beta.html

      Description: bind tools: dig, nslookup, and host

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me lo da in 3 pacchetti diversi

```
$ qpkg -f -v /usr/bin/host

net-dns/bind-tools-9.2.3-r1 *

sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1 *

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r8 *
```

----------

## guerro

Scusate la mia ignoranza che mi porta a fare questa banale domanda:

Come faccio ad installarlo?!?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
# emerge  net-dns/bind-tools
```

----------

